# How long until viable pollen?



## 420_Osborn (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 4 males isolated...Its been 14 daze.

Are the cluster ready even if they aren't FULLY plump? they have quite a few pollen sacs developing 

How long does it usually take before males are ready to be cut and placed into a baggie for pollen collection?


----------



## Hick (Jun 22, 2011)

"I'm" not a proponent od placing them 'in a plastic baggie'.  It doesn't take a lot of moisture to render pollen useless, nor promote mold, if they're in a sealed bag.."IMO" a paper bag would be a better choice. 
  If they are isolated. I prefer either setting the entire pot on a mirror or sheet of glass, allow the pollen to drop on it, and collect it from there.  Or you can cut branches off, put them in a glass of water, set it on the glass.mirror and collect.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

I didnt do well with the baggie method..I did however took them when they was just started open...place in glass watter like flowers..and place something under one side to hold cuts over a miror...Hope this helps...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 22, 2011)

if you gently tap the stock, and watch the clusters you will know, you can see the pollen falling.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 22, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I have 4 males isolated...Its been 14 daze.
> 
> Are the cluster ready even if they aren't FULLY plump? they have quite a few pollen sacs developing
> 
> How long does it usually take before males are ready to be cut and placed into a baggie for pollen collection?


 
The two times I collected pollen and used it for crossing I was able to collect pollen from the males within 3 weeks of flowering.  Once you see the pollen sacks opening up and starting to drop pollen I just take a sheet of paper or newspaper and put it on the ground under the pot.  Then I just shake the plant and let the pollen fall onto the paper.  I then put the pollen in a little medicine bottle with a couple grains of uncooked white rice (to absorb any moisture), then keep the bottle in the fridge.  I would use the pollen within 6 months, it doesn't last as long as seeds.  Once I collected the pollen I wanted into a bottle, the entire male was tossed.
  If you are interested on page #4 of the journal in my signature I show pictures and describe how I painted the collected pollen onto my females.

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!

I'll take some pics and post 'em up here later.

I've already, basically, isolated single branches. They are just clones that immediately went to flower.


----------



## Johnny Trip (Jun 30, 2011)

At what temps we can keep the pollen btw ?


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2011)

..most important.. keep it DRY.. beyond that, I've frozen pollen with a desiccant pill, and had it viable for up to a year.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah you can freeze it you just want to make sure its completly dry first...I cant remember where I read it but the pollen can "explode" if you freeze too early. Like not BLOW UP just become null/void/unusable.

So My males are gone...I got too stressed with them being soo close to the virgin females.

I should be able to get some pollen. I put the pollen sacs in a plastic bag and they are drying out. If I do get some pollen, I'm making my own exclusive cross. An Australian GChem crossed with an Arcata Trainwreck


----------

